# An Idea



## Bert (Mar 20, 2011)

I was thinking the other night of an easy way to fix tubes to natural forks and came up with this, maybe it exists? If not, here it is.... 
turned on a lathe, a simple screw-in ball attachment in brass or stainless steel. After the tube is fed over the ball, it's easy to tie the tube tight (eg. cable tie)
Show you when i've made some but here's the idea; (i'm thinking an M8 thread btw)

View attachment CattyPete9.bmp


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

That should work fine. I have an antler catty that was gifted to me that has aluminum ones like you've shown.


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

You might try looking in a hobby shop at the hardware for radio control cars. The ball joints for 1/10 cars would be too small, but there may be something suitable in the parts for 1/8, 1/5 or 1/4.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

shawnr5 said:


> You might try looking in a hobby shop at the hardware for radio control cars. The ball joints for 1/10 cars would be too small, but there may be something suitable in the parts for 1/8, 1/5 or 1/4.


Plus 50 internetz for this guy!

What a great idea


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

If you find a suitable ball joint, glue a threaded spacer in the fork to accept the ball joint.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

shawnr5 said:


> If you find a suitable ball joint, glue a threaded spacer in the fork to accept the ball joint.


Yep. I'd go with something like these (in the size of your choice). Thread 'em into the wood with a wee bit of epoxy.


----------



## wildwilly (Jun 10, 2011)

With the threaded insert idea it gave me a thought to use an L shaped rod threaded on one arm to screw down into the insert. If the threaded insert is countersunk a little the L shaped rod or the ball socket you came up with could be unscrewed and flat bands could stil be used. A great idea!


----------

